# Greasy 'film' on windscreen



## CIY (May 8, 2007)

Hi there,

I wonder if anybody can help with my windscreen problem.

I have noticed that when I use the windscreen wipers in the rain or to clear standing water, they rub a thin greasy smear right across the windscreen. Having the wipers of full blast begins to clear small patches of the grease but it only really stops showing when the wipers arn't spreading it.

I washed the car last weekend and using AG Glass Polish inside and outside, but to no effect. The 'grease' (or whatever is smearing the glass) made it quite difficult to polish the exterior glass.

Has anybody got any ideas how I got this, and more importantly how to remedy it?! 

Many thanks in advance!:thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Try white / clear vinegar


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you cleaned the wipers? You could also try cleaning with a degreaser.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

When was the last time you fitted new wipers? Worn blades don't form a good seal against the glass and can leave a very very thin film of water behind that looks like grease/smearing.

If you wipers are OK then get some Einszett Kristall Klar screenwash - it is better than anything else I've used by a country mile. And at £4.95 for 250ml that makes 25 litres it;s a bargain :thumb:


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike Phillips of Meguiars recommends in these situations the rotary polishing of the windshield with M04 and a foam or wool cutting pad. I have never tried this, but I thought I'd pass on the tip.

Al


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Im sure its something thats being put in the road salt.

I had exactly the same problem last year and no amount of vinegar and glass polish could shift it.

It went away slowly after a few months.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

akimel said:


> Mike Phillips of Meguiars recommends in these situations the rotary polishing of the windshield with M04 and a foam or wool cutting pad. I have never tried this, but I thought I'd pass on the tip.
> 
> Al


done something similar with rain-x compund cleaner, via PC and cutting pad. it did a good job


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Andy M said:


> Im sure its something thats being put in the road salt.


Funny, I find that road salt actually keeps the screen cleaner - I assume it's the slightly abrasive nature of it


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Hmm youve got a good point and I would agree with that. Who knows.

I think a PC/g220 etc with a good cutting compound would sort it. And then seal it with some rainx or equivalent.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i found i got this effect if i used a shampoo with wax in it. And after i apply Carlack glass sealant it seems to be ok.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Sandro said:


> i found i got this effect if i used a shampoo with wax in it.


+1 Yep, that'll smear your windscreen but if you've got a good screenwash in the bottle then it'll be gone pretty quickly.


----------



## nismohks (Nov 9, 2008)

Make sure there is no play in the wiper spindles, as that can cause wipers to miss bits.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

akimel said:


> Mike Phillips of Meguiars recommends in these situations the rotary polishing of the windshield with M04 and a foam or wool cutting pad. I have never tried this, but I thought I'd pass on the tip.
> 
> Al


I polished mine a couple of nights ago with Powergloss on a megs cutting pad at 2100rpm+. Works a treat


----------



## CIY (May 8, 2007)

Would a household glass cleaner have the same effect? 

I often clean the car with a wax shampoo. 

We had a new back windscreen fitted the other week, and after washing it (with the wax shampoo) the back window is now smearing - so that must be the cause. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A glass cleaner would help alot


----------



## uk_ (Feb 17, 2006)

iv been having the same problem with smeary front and back windows , tried both the ag polish and fast cleaner but dosent touch it so today i tried viniger and it totally removed it


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

CIY said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I wonder if anybody can help with my windscreen problem.
> 
> ...


I had this last year....

http://www.fiatforum.com/leisure-lounge/122538-strange-mist-car-windows-e-yorkshire.html

found a solution in the end

http://www.fiatforum.com/leisure-lo...st-car-windows-e-yorkshire-3.html#post1285298


----------



## toods (Nov 2, 2008)

I've not got dedicated glass cleaners in my detailing collection yet, but if I get oil on the screen I remove it by using a piece of kitchen roll dampened with some really concentrated washing-up liquid. Then i wipe it a couple of times with clean dampened tissue to remove traces of detergent, being careful not to let anything run onto paintwork otherwise LSP would be stripped no doubt.

*Bill.*


----------



## nismohks (Nov 9, 2008)

CIY said:


> Would a household glass cleaner have the same effect?
> 
> I often clean the car with a wax shampoo.
> 
> ...


I've had problems also after using wax shampoo on windscreen, i cleaned it with AG glass cleaner (cant remember proper name) and it sorted it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

a good glass polish (AG or Carlack are ones I use) on a cutting pad on a rotary or UDM etc has always removed any muck on my screens. I always clean wiper blades with AG Fast Glass every wash as well, as so often this causes an issue once they get contaminated.

Have used vinegar in the past but it makes the car smell like fish and chips for days :lol:


----------

